# im looking into a turbow speed(cable slide)



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

im looking into a turbow speed cable slide 4 my set up, ive got a friend that has 1,seem 2 work as advertised. any problems,horror stories, any help would b cool.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Dont touch them puts more pre load on your limbs & ups the pondage .


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Use the search function and you'll find tons of threads about the Turbow. Very little of it good. Most companies state that the use of one will void the bow's warranty. Still, there is lots of stuff to read and you can interpret it for yourself.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

it changes cable/string lengths as it locks down where original slide moves leaving cables straight, THERE IS NO SUCH THING as gaining speed without changing draw length and poundage when you lock it down, thats why there not on bows these days, was a horrible fad that someone made and got money off selling but now its a flop, compare it to a one hit wonder like Milli Vanilli and their lip sinking LOL Bows made with a roller guard are designed for it, you cant just add to a bow with a regular cable slide

STAY AWAY FROM THE CON of the bowturbo

PLUS it voids warranty on bows!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

if you need a new cable slide look into the saunders hyperslide


----------



## douglasryan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used it on my alpine venture and constition and yes it ups the poundage and legnth, but if you adjust it back yo where you had it before you WILL gain speed. Mine avereged 10 fps of a gain. I love mine and will put it on any bow that uses a regular slide. Just make sure the allen bolts on top and bottom are tight. No i am not a salesman just my 2cents.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

douglasryan said:


> I have used it on my alpine venture and constition and yes it ups the poundage and legnth, but if you adjust it back yo where you had it before you WILL gain speed. Mine avereged 10 fps of a gain. I love mine and will put it on any bow that uses a regular slide. Just make sure the allen bolts on top and bottom are tight. No i am not a salesman just my 2cents.


if your bow is set with EXACT same draw length and draw weight your not gonna myseriously gain 10fps just with a roller guard, your cables barely move in a regular slide and there waxed and slick, i highly doubt your specs were EXACT and thats why you think it still gained 10fps, sorry its just doesnt happen that way


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> if your bow is set with EXACT same draw length and draw weight your not gonna myseriously gain 10fps just with a roller guard, your cables barely move in a regular slide and there waxed and slick, i highly doubt your specs were EXACT and thats why you think it still gained 10fps, sorry its just doesnt happen that way


Have to agree with dwagoner.


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

keep on looking and find something else to waste your money on. this puts undue stress on your bow and will make your accuracy drop into the toilet


----------



## blackmamba01100 (Jul 8, 2012)

ive tried it on my diamond outlawbow 29/57 and it worked really good heres a pic











main bow hoyt maxxis 31 with beman ics hunter 400 356.1 grain 70/30 in draw nap apache rest and 8in stabalizer tight spot quiver trophy ridge pusuit or crazy 8 and monkey tails
diamond outlaw 57/29.5 with bowturbo RAK package with a qad ultra rest gold tip xt hunter arrows


----------



## scott 2811 (Dec 13, 2014)

Where can I find one today


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know, don't even see any on EBay. If I may ask, why would you want one?


----------

